# New Jersey becomes 16th state to approve medical marijuana use



## FruityBud (Jul 20, 2011)

New Jersey's Republican Gov. Chris Christie said this afternoon he would permit a bill allowing the dispensing of marijuana for specific medical purposes to become law.

The measure was signed by Christie's predcecessor and Christie said he had doubts about it. But in coming weeks, New Jersey's doctors will be able to legally prescribe marijuana to patients suffering from a specific list of illnesses including HIV and cancer if other treatments have failed.

The Garden State does, however, prohibit home-growing of cannabis.

New Jersey joins 15 others states and the District of Columbia in legalizing medical marijuana use.

Christie said he had initial concerns about opening state dispensaries to federal prosecution. But although he could not obtain a clear answer from the U.S. Justice Department, he decided they faced little risk of that if operating under the new state measure.

"My desire all along has been to bring compassionate care to the people who need it the most,'' Christie said during a news conference. "This is a narrow and medically-based program that will not lend itself to abuses that we have seen particularly in California and Colorado."

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/3slbguc*


----------



## Locked (Jul 20, 2011)

FruityBud said:
			
		

> "My desire all along has been to bring compassionate care to the people who need it the most,'' Christie said during a news conference. "This is a narrow and medically-based program that *will not lend itself to abuses that we have seen particularly in California and Colorado*."
> 
> *hxxp://tinyurl.com/3slbguc*




What he sees as abuse I and others see as freedom........that in and of itself is pretty sad. He is an Awful, Sad, Fat narrow mided excuse for a human being.....which makes him a perfect politician.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 20, 2011)

The abuse he talks of are those I've mentioned as well....they're real and a problem in the ongoing effort for the real freedom we all long for!

Another step in the right direction, keep em coming!


----------



## Locked (Jul 20, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> The abuse he talks of are those I've mentioned as well....they're real and a problem in the ongoing effort for the real freedom we all long for!
> 
> Another step in the right direction, keep em coming!



That's your opinion bro and you are entitled to it.

 I stand by what I said....The abuse you see I see as something that shld be my freedom...regardless if I am sick or not.  I for one wld hve no problem with my state (NJ) following Cali. It wld be the next best thing to legalization for me.   jmo


----------



## Roddy (Jul 20, 2011)

Yep, something that SHOULD be freedom...and those bending the laws to their whim are hurting this movement. We're on the same side, you just see the abuse as good when I see it as bad. When it's no longer seen as abuse at all, we all win, until then, the battle continues.


----------



## umbra (Jul 20, 2011)

Well if you have read the NJ law, it becomes quite clear that that there is no compassion for anyone. It is dog and pony show to give the impression that someone cares. I did a face to face with Corzine before he left office. Christie is a joke. I hope he never has someone he loves become so sick that they only thing that helps is cannabis. He is an intolerant man who cares nothing for average person. He only cares about his millionaire friends.


----------



## Irish (Jul 20, 2011)

wow. what even made him change his mind? thats pure crap that no one can grow for thierself, but he musta figured out how to make a buck for himself to agree to dr's dispensing. i cant believe it took him 3+ years to figure this out! sorry to hear about this umbra and hammy. what a crock! wth...

so how many state run dispensaries they allowing thier cronies umbra? 

unbelievable...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 20, 2011)

Am I reading this right 
1) You can not grow your own.
2)No THC over 10%

If that is so what good? will the Shwag be? I don't care if it's the Mona Lisa of buds it would hardly get you high.

Does that mean that even if you have a card and they stop you with it and test it and the THC is over 10% you will be given a criminal charge? Just don't see much help for those that need Medical MJ to help them live a better life.


----------



## Irish (Jul 20, 2011)

no doubt oz, what kinda 'win' is that crap?


----------



## Roddy (Jul 21, 2011)

Shoulda known it was purely political and for personal gains....sad! I wondered when I saw the part about not able to grow your own, sounded like big business was stepping in.....sorry to hear, guess this isn't the step forward we need??


----------



## umbra (Jul 21, 2011)

I spent over $25K to become a dispensary, or an alternate heath center as it is being called in NJ. I dropped it when I saw what Christie was trying to do. There are big problems that the state is not going to discuss, like security. Verifying thc %, strains, selection. Growers skills are questionable at best. And buying a quality product is suspect. Since there is no competition and no standards, there is no incentive to put out a quality product. So I doubt that they will.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 21, 2011)

Umbra, how do you get your thc checked at home if your interested? send to a Lab? How does that work.  I get scared when I think of all the crap i smoked before i grew this clean beautiful cannabis.  I just wondered if it is as good as i think it is.


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 23, 2011)

That law is set up for Big Pharma only....step in the wrong direction.

Cali4Life.


----------



## Irish (Jul 23, 2011)

they must plan on growing autos.


----------



## umbra (Jul 24, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Umbra, how do you get your thc checked at home if your interested? send to a Lab? How does that work.  I get scared when I think of all the crap i smoked before i grew this clean beautiful cannabis.  I just wondered if it is as good as i think it is.


There are a couple of Labs in Cali that are doing gas chromatography mass spectroscopy. Harborside and a few others do this testing. Its becoming very common. Yes, I would contact a lab and ask, but I suspect you send in a sample and they send a report.


----------



## The New Girl (Jul 24, 2011)

Whine, whine , whine. When are you going to wake up? It's still a step forward as contrived as it is you don't understand the making of the world. I'd rather have 50 states with crappy MJ "rules" than 50 states with no med MJ. Do you think the average Joe reads into all the limitations you guys piss and moan about-  NO. But what he does see is that maybe he should go with the rest of the nation and the next vote from him for MJ will be a yes cause all these states say we should have it. Stop looking at the little details, they will eventually vanish. Look at the big picture if you can, and especially you NCH and you're ** big pharm. They will make money yes, but we will have MJ, but of course it will effect your pocket which seems the basis for your rants. Baby steps...


----------



## Roddy (Jul 24, 2011)

This IS more of a big business move (as I said as well as NCH...whom I agree with here). When they banned growing and made it so you had to buy from the dispensaries, they hurt the movement, this IS big business getting their foot in the door! So, now instead of buying from the guy on the corner, you're buying from some state mandated business which is only selling 10% THC product....OUCH!

The only winners there are the state, even those who can't grow lose there since they have to buy from state source...wonder what compassionate price the state will decide on?

If all 50 states start passing laws like this, guess growing will go back to illegal and we'll be back to square one!


----------



## Irish (Jul 24, 2011)

were all outlaws...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jul 24, 2011)

:yeahthat: always have been always will be


----------



## umbra (Jul 25, 2011)

The New Girl said:
			
		

> Whine, whine , whine. When are you going to wake up? It's still a step forward as contrived as it is you don't understand the making of the world. I'd rather have 50 states with crappy MJ "rules" than 50 states with no med MJ. Do you think the average Joe reads into all the limitations you guys piss and moan about-  NO. But what he does see is that maybe he should go with the rest of the nation and the next vote from him for MJ will be a yes cause all these states say we should have it. Stop looking at the little details, they will eventually vanish. Look at the big picture if you can, and especially you NCH and you're ** big pharm. They will make money yes, but we will have MJ, but of course it will effect your pocket which seems the basis for your rants. Baby steps...


My rants aren't about pricing, lol. Its about access to quality medicine. Problem here is that a number of other states are looking at NJ and are planning similar legislation. Its about personal freedom, having a say in medical treatment options, and not having hide or talk in code in a public setting.


----------



## Roddy (Jul 25, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## NorCalHal (Jul 25, 2011)

I hear ya Umbra, but foolish little girls just don't understand the way the world works. Some folks just can't see the forest thru the trees, Like New Girl. You sure picked a good online name honey.


----------



## Irish (Jul 27, 2011)

i read about states watching how nj implements, so they could model off from that. yikes! 

mich program is nearing the three year mark, and it's a mess here still. our atty general is attempting to ammend our law. hes got it in for the way the law was written, but i don't see how he thinks he can reverse the vote. there ain't no putting the jack back in the box at this point...

it would not shock me if decrim is dangled out there in 2012 to sway 100 million votes. hmm...just maybe...

i heard so many people say decrim in two-three years was imminent, five years ago! issues concerning mj have been moving ahead pretty steady in the last two years more than any year i've been alive, so i gotta keep thinking ''maybe this is the year''. 

i'm feeling like skag. i've come this far to see it all begin advancing, and i want to see where it's gonna lead before my time is up.


----------

